# 2001 GEM E825 4 passenger 72v 2-speed Street Legal Electric vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $3,050.00* (11 Bids)
End Date: Thursday Mar-15-2012 13:18:42 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

